# Unfair Dismissal in DIFC???



## MayaMills (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello!

I am trying to help a friend that is in a sticky situation with his employer. He works as a manager in the company in DIFC since 2011; around two months ago he was told by his big boss to start looking for a job as the company has no place for him anymore; he has documentation of all job appraisals and he has been praised in all. 

A few days ago he was verbally given his last day at work, and that he will be paid one month in lieu and all his end-of-year gratuity; which is great but... WHY? Why is the reason he is being dismissed??

He was not given a reason as to why the company does not want him there anymore... everything has been verbally communicated, nothing written. Is this legal??

I think the company is playing on him as he is a Indian national and all bosses are Westerns (but that is my opinion only... I do not think it would stand a case of discrimination). 

I am trying to find out in DIFC laws but cannot find anything (maybe laws on unfair dismissal does not exist at all in DIFC???)

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

better off posting this question in the Dubai section
Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

if DIFC has the same laws as the labour laws, any such laying off would be legal, PROVIDED proper notice etc as per contract had been given (or payment in lieu of notice).


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

DIFC has its own employment regulations

the law itself is on the DIFC website... a quick google search resulted in this

https://www.difc.ae/sites/default/f... of 2012 mark up_enacted_16 Dec 2012-v3_0.pdf


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This is a duplicate thread. As it's a Dubai based issue, I'm going to close this thread.


----------

